# Another plant ID needed



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

I need an ID on the slightly reddish plant. It was mixed in with my Rotala Macrandra and the leaves looked different. Can’t tell if this is a type of Rotala or a type of ludwidgia. Tried to look on google but was unable to ID it. Now I’m seeking APC help.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Ludwigia_. Probably the 'red'


----------



## jenloi (Sep 21, 2018)

Can't see clearly from the attachment. You can compare from photo attached.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

Luwigia repens broadleaf variety.

@Jenloi that doesn't look like glandulosa to me.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Luwigia repens broadleaf variety.
> 
> @Jenloi that doesn't look like glandulosa to me.


Was thinking the same, on both accounts.


----------



## jenloi (Sep 21, 2018)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Luwigia repens broadleaf variety.
> 
> @Jenloi that doesn't look like glandulosa to me.


This was written by the store I bought the plant from. Thanks for highlighting.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks all for the IDs, sorry for the blurry pic, it was taken from my phone. I think the leaves are a little narrow to be broadleaf. I think the closest resemblance is what Cavan Allen said. The ludwidgia repens ‘red’. Preciate everyone for helping me ID!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Glandulosa will ALWAYS have alternate leaves. One per node.

The 'rubin' (probably a hybrid of repens and glandulosa) has leaves that can be alternate, opposite or pretty much anything in between. But you can see the variation even all over one stem. Looks like that might be what you have based on the newer photo.


----------

